# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin du lịch > Tin tức du lịch >  Phú Thọ có 6 đặc sản được ghi tên vào danh sách kỷ lục món ngon Việt Nam

## Taeyeon0903

_Nguồn: website báo Phú Thọ_

Trong nhiều năm, trung tâm sách kỷ lục Việt Nam (Vietkings) đến từng địa phương trên cả nước tập hợp dữ liệu, hình ảnh, gặp gỡ các nghệ nhân... để sưu tầm món ngon Việt Nam cho chương trình "Kỷ lục Việt Nam S100". 


Mỗi địa phương, tỉnh thành đều có những sản vật đặc trưng nhưng theo quá trình khảo sát, chỉ có khoảng 30% đặc sản được sử dụng hiệu quả từ các khâu: tìm kiếm, sản xuất, phân phối, quảng bá. Sau quá trình thu thập, trung tâm này vừa công bố danh sách có hai bảng gồm sản vật tự nhiên và món ăn đặc sản, cho thấy sự phong phú và hấp dẫn của hương vị quê hương.

Phú Thọ được Vietkings chọn lựa 5 loại đặc sản thiên nhiên gồm: Hồng Gia Thanh, Hồng Hạc, Bưởi Đoan Hùng, Cọ Cẩm Khê, Trám (đen, trắng) và 1 món ăn đặc sản là thịt chua vào sách kỷ lục món ngon Việt Nam. Đây là một cơ hội tốt để những sản vật của Phú Thọ dần có chỗ đứng trên thị trường góp phần khẳng định được thương hiệu hang hóa của quê hương Đất tổ.

----------


## showluo

mới ăn Bưởi Đoan Hùng còn mấy món kia chưa ăn không bik ngon không
nhưng chắc là ngon vì được ghi tên vào sách kỉ lục mon ngon mà  :Smile:

----------


## fpt

Trời sơ xuất quá ở Phú Thọ còn một món gọi là đỉnh của đỉnh đó là thịt chó việt trì sao không đưa vào các bác ơi tác trách quá

----------

